# Review for Ace Transfer Co.



## Chorne6426 (Jul 9, 2013)

I am new to ordering custom heat transfers. While looking on here and trying to find some companys that I could check with, I came across Ace Transfer Company. I was wondering if anyone else has done business with them in the past and was their work of good quality? Thanks, in advance, for your help!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We have used them along with Versatranz, Transfer Express and HTW. Ace is ok. Easy to deal with. They are less expensive than most but often they are backlogged so you need about 2 to 3 weeks lead time to get something to you which will include ship time.


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

I use Ace for all of my supplies. I print my own hot split transfers ...Good customer service I rate 2 thumbs up. I have not ordered transfers from them but like I said dealing with them on the other end I have no complaints.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

We buy Number Transfers from them. They're very good to us. Just ordered a few sets yesterday.


----------

